# Letter From The Editor: Extreme heat danger and food safety: what could go wrong?



## daveomak.fs (Aug 18, 2019)

* Letter From The Editor: Extreme heat danger and food safety: what could go wrong?*
By Dan Flynn on Aug 18, 2019 02:04 am Opinion Usually, my way of dealing with summer heat is to not move around much during the day. This summer, I’ve broken from my routine by actually traveling to areas of the country where TV weatherman report on something called the “heat index.” The “heat index” does not come up much in Colorado. Oh, it...  Continue Reading


----------



## radio (Aug 18, 2019)

Transporting cold or frozen foods home from the store can be an issue as well.  I live about 30 miles from my nearest Sam's Club, so I always take a good sized ice chest with a gallon jug of frozen water to keep things cool on the way home.  I even do this in the winter time just as a precaution as I drive an SUV with no trunk, so the heater warms the whole vehicle.
Overkill?  Probably, but if one has ever had food poisoning, you will go to great lengths to NOT have it again!  Never had it from foods at home, but twice from eating away from home was enough.
Probably the worst was many years ago, my girlfriend at the time brought me lunch at work in the summertime that consisted of a tuna sandwich and potato salad.  She lived 30 minutes away and did not have it in a cooler, plus arrived early and sat in the parking lot for 20 minutes or so with no AC.
I don't recall it tasting all that bad, but within a couple of hours I became violently ill!  After questioning me, the Dr narrowed it down to the culprit likely being the mayonnaise in the tuna and potato salad.
Uggh!  Turns me green just recalling that time!


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 18, 2019)

GREAT ARTICLE...this is something we should all consider and take proper precautionary measures to prevent.
I personally, as radio, have a large cooler in my van that I stash my meats and what nots in for the drive home...
I think asking our.local or county health officials to become more active in bringing these issues to the level of consciousness would be proper also...i dont believe ANY ONE in the food serving industry would intentionally put customers at risk.
I would sooner believe it is more something they simply dont give much thought to.
Walt


----------



## dr k (Aug 18, 2019)

radio said:


> Transporting cold or frozen foods home from the store can be an issue as well.  I live about 30 miles from my nearest Sam's Club, so I always take a good sized ice chest with a gallon jug of frozen water to keep things cool on the way home.  I even do this in the winter time just as a precaution as I drive an SUV with no trunk, so the heater warms the whole vehicle.
> Overkill?  Probably, but if one has ever had food poisoning, you will go to great lengths to NOT have it again!  Never had it from foods at home, but twice from eating away from home was enough.
> Probably the worst was many years ago, my girlfriend at the time brought me lunch at work in the summertime that consisted of a tuna sandwich and potato salad.  She lived 30 minutes away and did not have it in a cooler, plus arrived early and sat in the parking lot for 20 minutes or so with no AC.
> I don't recall it tasting all that bad, but within a couple of hours I became violently ill!  After questioning me, the Dr narrowed it down to the culprit likely being the mayonnaise in the tuna and potato salad.
> Uggh!  Turns me green just recalling that time!


I have a large cooler that is dedicated to my SUV as well but need to do the frozen water in a milk jug instead of the blue ice refreezable blocks.


----------

